# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Vanî mehmet efendi

## ceydaaa

yusuf-pasa.jpgIV. Mehmet zamanında Hünkar Şeyhi sanı ile sarayda büyük nüfuz kazanan bir din ve devlet adamıdır. Osmanlı tarihçileri onu Vani Efendi diye anarlar. Boğaziçindeki Vaniköy semti adını Vani Mehmet Efendiden almıştır.

Mehmet Efendi Van civarındaki Hoşap kasabasından yetişti. Vanda eğitim gördükten sonra İstanbula geldi. Kısa zamanda vaiz ve kürsü şeyhi olarak yaptığı güzel konuşmalarla çağının büyüklerinin ilgisini çekti. Sadrazam Fazıl Ahmet Paşanın aracılığı ve himayesiyle IV. Mehmete tanıtılarak saraya girdi. Padişahın sevgisini kazanan Vani Mehmet Efendi sarayda kaldığı uzun süre içinde devlet işlerinde söz sahibi kesildi. Sevmediklerine karşı kırıcı ve sert, savunduğu fikirlerde inatçı, din ve devlet işinde dar kafalı olduğundan Vani Efendi pek çok düşman kazandı. Nihayet bu düşmanları Hünkar Şeyhi ni padişahın gözünden düşürdüler.

Yıllarca sadrazam derecesinde söz sahibi olan Vani Efendi saraydan uzaklaştırılınca Bursa civarındaki çiftliğine çekildi ve orada öldü. Vani denmesi Vanlı olmasından ileri gelir. Yazılı bir eser bırakmamıştır.

----------

